# Suggestions for my son's wedding



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

1. I was looking for some suggestions for a box to take to my son's wedding in January. He smokes cigars, I do, too. But I am assuming some at the wedding may want one, but may not really be a cigar smoker.

Accordingly, as much as I would like to buy a box of $30 apiece Cohibas, I am leaning toward a box of Monte #2 's. Agree? Disagree? Other suggestions?

2. And if I want to buy a few of something else for my son, me and his father-in-law, what would you recommend?

Appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Monte 2 is always a good choice, although they take some time to get ready. Even with the new policy of pre-ageing, I think they still want a few years. You could go with something in a smaller RG, such as a Party 8-9-8. If you want to stay with the Monte theme, I recently smoked a current Especial No. 2 that was very nice. The Monte is also a pigtail, which is a nice conversation item.

Hang onto a few, so you can smoke them with your son for his anniversary. You might also want to consider that box of Cohibas for your inevitable grandchild. Gift your son the box, smoke two for the birth, then he can smoke one each year for the kids birthday. If it's a boy, all the better, since he'll have enough left over when he comes of age to enjoy with HIS son.


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

In my experience with monty no2's in the past, they can be a bit rough straight out the box (I don't have any recent ones in my stock right now, all I have are post 2011's so I'm not sure how they may be smoking). Partagas Serie E No2's from a 2013 box split that I got into this year are smoking great for me. Some call this stick the behike of Partagas (not in comparison but in terms of being one of the higher end non LE Partagas out there). Best of luck to your son and his soon to be bride!


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Monte 2 is always a good choice, although they take some time to get ready. Even with the new policy of pre-ageing, I think they still want a few years. You could go with something in a smaller RG, such as a Party 8-9-8. If you want to stay with the Monte theme, I recently smoked a current Especial No. 2 that was very nice. The Monte is also a pigtail, which is a nice conversation item.
> 
> Hang onto a few, so you can smoke them with your son for his anniversary. You might also want to consider that box of Cohibas for your inevitable grandchild. Gift your son the box, smoke two for the birth, then he can smoke one each year for the kids birthday. If it's a boy, all the better, since he'll have enough left over when he comes of age to enjoy with HIS son.


Don: Thanks for the suggestions, especially the box of Cohibas, as they are planning on kids. A great idea. Might end up being multiple boxes.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Love the idea of the gift Cohibas, but for the wedding how about RyJ wide or short churchhill tubos. You can get the presentation humidor that i believe is 15 cigars.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

deke said:


> 1. I was looking for some suggestions for a box to take to my son's wedding in January. He smokes cigars, I do, too. But I am assuming some at the wedding may want one, but may not really be a cigar smoker.
> 
> Accordingly, as much as I would like to buy a box of $30 apiece Cohibas, I am leaning toward a box of Monte #2 [/URL] 's. Agree? Disagree? Other suggestions?
> 
> ...


I would personally stay away from the #2 as January is too close for them to even properly acclimate themselves to a smokable R/H. 
Remember a minimum of 1 week for every day in transit the larger the stick the longer it takes.
But if your like me i love the #2 the best #2 bar none IMHO.
That being said i love fresh Seegars i am the guy pulling a fresh rolled cigar right out of the torcedores hand. And smoking it at the bench while he is rolling me a bundle.
For me personally a fresh box of #2 's would be just lovely to share with those i love and care for.
Many congrats!


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

If I were you, my concern would be the people who are interested in having a gifted cigar and not being cigar smokers themselves. To me, it might seem like somewhat of a waste when someone would be just as happy with a somewhat lesser cigar.

The second part of that equation (to me at least) is the last box of Monte #2 that I received has not been great (don't recall the date at the moment). Most of the cigars I've had out of that box have extremely tight draws (My wineador is at 62%rH). I think out of 10+, I've had 1 or 2 that were absolutely perfect. The rest have been meh... Part of that may be due to production being ramped up when the Monte 2 was named the cigar of the year by CA. I don't know if there's any truth to that or not. More recent production is probably better or I just got an off box.

There's nothing worse than gifting someone a cigar and it treated like a cigarette by the unknowing. It's also terrible gifting a cigar to someone in the know, and it's a lame duck.

My suggestion is going with something that's tried and true and if possible, en tubo to protect them from the atmosphere a little better. It would also offer a nicer presentation in my opinion. I don't recall ever having a Party D4 that was off and they're offered en tubo. The only issue with PD4 is it may be a little much to the occasional smoker. RyJ Churchills or Short Churchills aren't nearly as strong and again can be en tubo.

As far as a cigar for yourself, the groom and the soon to be Father In Law, I would definitely recommend something extra special. Think Cohiba Behike, Esplendidos, something Regional, LCDH or Limited. I think a couple of places offer single Reservas and Grand Reserva. Just depends on what you want to spend.

It's always nice to share a cigar with friends on a special occasion. Obviously, you know these people better than I so take those recommendations with a grain of salt. Whatever you do, I know it will be an occasion to remember.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I would personally stay away from the #2 as January is too close for them to even properly acclimate themselves to a smokable R/H.
> Remember a minimum of 1 week for every day in transit the larger the stick the longer it takes.
> But if your like me i love the #2 the best #2 bar none IMHO.
> That being said i love fresh Seegars i am the guy pulling a fresh rolled cigar right out of the torcedores hand. And smoking it at the bench while he is rolling me a bundle.
> ...


How would you compare the M2 with a BBF?


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

If I am going to be passing out cigars I go with Tubos
Always got complements on these from the occasional cigar smoker as well as a botl

H Upmann Coronos Major
HdM Ep 2
RyJ Short Churchill
Bolivar RC
PSD4, just got these for holidays


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> How would you compare the M2 with a BBF?


For me the Montecristo #2 is the best #2 bar none as i have already stated.
Not really fair for the BBF to compare the two as they are different vitolas {sizes}
The Bolivar Belicoso Fino size is known as a campana it is shorter than a piramide but with the same 52 ring gauge and a tapered head.
To see other Campana sized cigars that can be compared to the BBF please click this link.
Campana Cigars - Cuban Cigars Reviews
Now of all the Campana sizes listed the BBF is the best IMHO.
Now for many the size is negligible this is indeed far from the truth.
That difference in size makes for different smoking cigars.
The Cubans being the artisans they are in cigar making.
Quickly realised the impact on flavor that's why so many vitolas exist.
Just as a Montecristo Petite Pyramid is much different than a full sized #2.


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I would personally stay away from the #2 as January is too close for them to even properly acclimate themselves to a smokable R/H.
> Remember a minimum of 1 week for every day in transit the larger the stick the longer it takes.
> But if your like me i love the #2 the best #2 bar none IMHO.
> That being said i love fresh Seegars i am the guy pulling a fresh rolled cigar right out of the torcedores hand. And smoking it at the bench while he is rolling me a bundle.
> ...


What about getting them from a B&M? Solve the shipping/dryout problem?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

deke said:


> What about getting them from a B&M? Solve the shipping/dryout problem?


B&m's as we all know tend to store on the wet side as well. However if you do have access to a LCDH that would be your best bet!


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> B&m's as we all know tend to store on the wet side as well. However if you do have access to a LCDH that would be your best bet!


I do......


----------



## TAB (Dec 5, 2013)

I'd go RyJ No.1 Tubo. Good presentation. Not too strong and not too big. My brother had a "cigar bar" at his wedding and most of the bigger sticks were largely wasted. People that don't smoke cigars all the time will likely get sick off anything but the mildest of cigars. Bigger cigars increase the odds. Even regular cigar smokers might not want to kill an hour+ of the reception time on a big cigar with so much other stuff going on. The No.1 is a nice cigar and will give the real cigar guys enough smoke to stop and enjoy the moment without being so much as to turn the not so regular smoker green. After all, if you decide you still want to smoke more after finishing one, there's no law saying you can't light up again.

As for something else for you's guys...well, people might say something from Cohiba...everyone knows those are the "best"...

My vote would actually be Trinidad Fundadores. Man what a great smoke. Unless you guys are too macho to smoke a lancero, this is one of those cigars you'll be dreaming about after you finish it.

Don't smoke the Trinidad at the wedding, or at least wait until the waning hours when most guests have left. It needs...rather deserves...your full attention. It will make a special moment even more special.

Last time I smoked one I was strolling the cobblestone streets of Lucerne with a well-balanced beer.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

If your heart is set on a 2ish, go HU...far better than current Monte.
tons of ways to go withthis, but Cohiba has an awe...factor.
IV siglo in tubes is a classy option that doesn't break the bank


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

I will report the results, hopefully with some pictures.

I am leaning toward the RyJ tubos for the reasons suggested. But will probably buy three of something really nice for my son, his father-in-law and me to enjoy the night of the ceremony. Probably Cohiba.


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

Went to La Casa Del Habano. Their suggestion unsolicited was RyJ No. 2 tubos -- their recommended wedding cigar to pass out. Consistent with what was suggested here. And for the special -- Siglo II tubos was their suggestion.

Will try to get some pictures to post. Thanks to everyone.


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

Wedding was a wonderful success. Brought the RyJ #2 Tubos for the group, and the Cohiba Siglo IIs for my son, daughter, his father in law and me.

Thanks for the recommendations. The Cohibas were absolutely terrific -- noticeably better than the RyJs but were over twice the price. Worth every penny. Now I want more.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

deke said:


> 1. I was looking for some suggestions for a box to take to my son's wedding in January. He smokes cigars, I do, too. But I am assuming some at the wedding may want one, but may not really be a cigar smoker.
> 
> Accordingly, as much as I would like to buy a box of $30 apiece Cohibas, I am leaning toward a box of Monte #2 's. Agree? Disagree? Other suggestions?
> 
> ...


The Monte 2 may be my favorite Habanos, absolutely love 'em so Id be hard pressed to steer you in another direction. I will say that at my wedding I didnt want people to be away for too long so I chose some shorter smokes. Just some food for thought.

Along those lines, the Boli PCs are smoking excellent right now.

edit: I should probably read the entire thread before responding! Glad it was a success, cheers


----------



## Bobajob (Dec 14, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> For me the Montecristo #2 is the best #2 bar none as i have already stated.
> Not really fair for the BBF to compare the two as they are different vitolas {sizes}
> The Bolivar Belicoso Fino size is known as a campana it is shorter than a piramide but with the same 52 ring gauge and a tapered head.
> To see other Campana sized cigars that can be compared to the BBF please click this link.
> ...


Not wishing to gatecrash the thread, but I'm surprised no mention of the different relative strengths both in flavour and vit N between the Mc2 and BBF. At least to my palette.

And congrats to the OP on your new daughter in law!


----------

